# Are Candidates Worried The Voting Is Rigged?



## Prepper News (Jan 17, 2016)

Sanders camp suspicious of Microsoft's influence in Iowa Caucus | MSNBC


----------



## Camel923 (Aug 13, 2014)

Why else push for electronic voting in the first place? No paper trail for recounts is my answer. Easy to create a sub program to throw every say 4th or 5th vote to the candidate of choice. No evidence that it was miscounted. Just look how easy it is to change your key board to print something other than the engraved designation. If you can not use a paper ballot correctly should you really be voting in the first place? Competency? Then there is the issue of the dead...


----------



## rice paddy daddy (Jul 17, 2012)

Of course it is rigged.
All the e-voting machines are run by one company - Diebold.
It would be real easy to bribe someone big money to change the tallies.


----------



## Medic33 (Mar 29, 2015)

when money is involved you know it is.


----------



## Prepper News (Jan 17, 2016)

I remember watching the Iowa primaries in 2012. Ron Paul was whipping everyones azz right out the gate. Then, all of a sudden it was like something throttled back his votes and the others started surging. Quite a few statistics experts in the alternative media called BS on the vote.

They stated that once X number of votes had been counted, the odds of Dr. Paul falling so far and the others moving up so fast were close to zero. Everything should have been within a certain percentage.


----------



## Prepper News (Jan 17, 2016)

rice paddy daddy said:


> Of course it is rigged.
> All the e-voting machines are run by one company - Diebold.
> It would be real easy to bribe someone big money to change the tallies.


Yeah, that's old news. This thread is only stating the obvious.


----------



## AquaHull (Jun 10, 2012)

Some GB Kook-Aide here
Is It True That the RNC Can?t Challenge Voter Fraud? | TheBlaze.com


----------



## mcangus (Jun 3, 2014)

Prepper News said:


> I remember watching the Iowa primaries in 2012. Ron Paul was whipping everyones azz right out the gate. Then, all of a sudden it was like something throttled back his votes and the others started surging. Quite a few statistics experts in the alternative media called BS on the vote.
> 
> They stated that once X number of votes had been counted, the odds of Dr. Paul falling so far and the others moving up so fast were close to zero. Everything should have been within a certain percentage.


So both parties are bought out and the elections are rigged(at least the Presidential). So its over, our democratic republic is a fraud, so now what? Keep voting? give up?


----------



## Moonshinedave (Mar 28, 2013)

Don't know about the candidates, but to be honest for the first time I'm beginning to have my doubts.


----------



## Prepper News (Jan 17, 2016)

mcangus said:


> So both parties are bought out and the elections are rigged(at least the Presidential). So its over, our democratic republic is a fraud, so now what? Keep voting? give up?


For me...it was stepping outside of the Matrix and becoming as self sufficient as possible. Growing much of our own food...supporting local businesses...much less consumerism...paying cash everywhere we go...no debt...driving my same ole 17 year old Jeep....fixing stuff myself instead of always buying new...not buying junk that I don't need...I could go on and on.

One of the best things you can do is take control of you health & fitness and don't become dependent on the healthcare system. If you eat the standard American diet, you'll suffer the standard American diseases...heart disease and cancer.


----------



## Denton (Sep 18, 2012)

It is rigged, one way or another.

The best way the elections are rigged is through the cable news channels.


----------



## TacticalCanuck (Aug 5, 2014)

Since its controlled by the government and the positions are in the government the government will do what it wants to continue its adgenda. 

I trust it not one little itty bitty bit. 

If Jeb isnt "elected" i will be totally shocked.


----------



## Operator6 (Oct 29, 2015)

TacticalCanuck said:


> Since its controlled by the government and the positions are in the government the government will do what it wants to continue its adgenda.
> 
> I trust it not one little itty bitty bit.
> 
> If Jeb isnt "elected" i will be totally shocked.


Get ready to be shocked. He will not win. I'm that sure if it.


----------



## Slippy (Nov 14, 2013)

TacticalCanuck said:


> ...
> 
> If Jeb isnt "elected" i will be totally shocked.


Who is this "Jeb" person?:?


----------



## TacticalCanuck (Aug 5, 2014)

Slippy said:


> Who is this "Jeb" person?:?


He's a Bush. Not the good kind like a raspberry bush or the kind we talk about in the locker room.

Hes one of the "my family does big business with the bin laden family" bushes.


----------



## TacticalCanuck (Aug 5, 2014)

Operator6 said:


> Get ready to be shocked. He will not win. I'm that sure if it.


Hope you are right. Whatever is planned is beyond my reach of course. Just playing the odds.


----------



## dpadams6 (Nov 8, 2012)

TacticalCanuck said:


> Since its controlled by the government and the positions are in the government the government will do what it wants to continue its adgenda.
> 
> I trust it not one little itty bitty bit.
> 
> If Jeb isnt "elected" i will be totally shocked.


Prepare to be shocked. Jeb does not stand a chance


----------

